# Homemade Pantry Shelving?



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We need to replace some of our cheapo metal shelving that we are using in the pantry. Some of the shelves are bowing in towards the middle!

I remember a thread where folks posted pictures of their pantries (of course, I can't find it now!) and someone posted pics of shelves made with 2 x 4's. If you have made your own shelves, what did you use for the uprights and what did you use for the shelves? Thanks!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I have converted all of the "coat closets" in our house into food pantries, so I used the existing closet walls to nail/ screw the 2x4 shelf supports to. Then I simply cut down 1/2 inch plywood to make the shelves. If I lived in earthquake country, I would screw the shelves to the 2x4 braces, but I don't so they are just resting on the supports and the cans hold them down fine.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

I've got simple shelves in my garage. 2x3 boxes with 1/4 ply on the top. Bolted into the wall with 2x4's up the front corners. Based off this design


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are some very bisic but sturdy wood shelves you can make fairly easy. They are very versitile and you can add more shelves to suite your nneeds. Got them from Mother Earth News website. 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Hands-On-How-To/Cheap-Easy-Storage-Shelves.aspx


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

It is weird you asked today. We just finished the last of my new shelves this morning. They are made out of 2x8's and are very sturdy. I just love them. Our last kid moved out so we took over that room for preps. attached are pictures. Thanks Vickie
http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx122/tugduffy/shelf003.jpg

http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx122/tugduffy/shelf004.jpg

http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx122/tugduffy/shelf007.jpg


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

vickie - very nice shelves. Great that you have someone that can build like that.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

It was Me, Hubby and brother. They are way better then the book shelves we had. All of the shelves used to bow in the middle. Thanks Vickie


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Here
is the link to the pantry photo thread. I loved that thread!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your ideas! Hillybillygal - that's the thread I was trying to find! Thanks!!


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

We had a long 11 ft x 4 ft closet off out master BR. I build in a walk in on the other side of the room and converted the old closet to a pantry (which touches the kitchen).

On each end I installed 2x4 every 18 inches up on each side and installed 2 2x12 on each level. On the long wall, between the ends, I installed a single 2x12 every 18 inches up. 

Very tough - no bowing. In fact, if I ever have an earthquake I know where I am heading!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I use 4x4 uprights with 2x12 shelves on them. It might be overkill, but they are solid as a rock and in emergency can be used as bunks with foam twin size mattresses on them.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

For existing bowing shelves, here's a solution, that may be applicable. Depends on the style of shelving.

Cut a 1x2 (or a 1x4) to needed length. Measure from the floor to the top of the top shelf thats bowing. 

Remove the contents from the shelves. This may help relieve the existing bow. If the shelves are removable, turn them over so that the bow is turned up. Add weight to the shelf to flatten out the bow. There are other methods, using pipe clamps/spreaders that can help some types of shelving.

Once you have the bow out, as best you can, set one end of the 1x2 on the floor, centering it vertically on the shelves. Clamp into place. (Spring clamps, even masking tape, if that's all you have to hold it in position.)

Starting at the bottom shelf, drill pilot holes through the upright into the shelf. Then attach to the shelf with appropriately sized screws. Use two screws per shelf, if possible. 

Repeat until you reach the last shelf at the top. 

This brace transfers some of the load on the shelves directly to the floor. I've used this method to support a set of shelves that are 5 feet long. Much too long a span for traditional shelves. So far (couple of years now) there's no sag on those shelves. Have quarts of home canned foods and double stacks of 16 oz cans of store bought on them.

Hope this helps.
Lee


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

vickie...great shelves, just one piece of advice...put something along the edge to act as a lip in case of and earthquake, hitting the shelf, or any other reason it may move a bit...will help keep the jars in place...


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Lee - thanks for the instructions! We did have to put supports in a set of plastic shelves that I found collasped one day!! :grump: Luckily, it was almost all boxed goods and I only lost a pint jar of pickled banana peppers.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

One of ours.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bob - those are great looking shelves, and so well organized.!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Angie! We just rearranged them again pulling out the home canned goods to be moved with the rest of them. They will hold 65 cases (24/case) of standard size cans.

Pretty easy to build. The biggest issue was spacing. 14 inches seems to be optimal. Two Quarts can be stored on top of each other (cardboard between them), 3 standard cans and two of the bigger cans.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I definitely need to learn to build shelves just like that. No carpenters in my immediate family so I never have built. I need to take lessons from my Uncle who builds his shelves and kitchen table, etc.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

These are some of ours. 2"x2" legs and 2"x2" horizontal shelf supports. 1/2" plywood shelves. These are plenty heavy-duty to hold filled canning jars.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Storage Shelves (Part One- Assembly)
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/recipes/viewRecipe.php?id=17
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/videos/?id=24


Storage Shelves (Part Two- Fastening)
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/recipes/viewRecipe.php?id=18
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/videos/?id=24


Dehydrating
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I really had not thought about earth quake here in Indiana. We move here from California, You'd think we would have thought of that. We will add that bottom brace. Thanks for the idea. Vickie


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are the ones that DH built for me recently. They're in a small closet inside my laundry room. He used 2x4s for all the vertical braces and then 1x8s for the horizontal shelves. Then there's another 2x4 under the horizontal shelves as an additional brace. Each shelving unit is 6' tall and 4' wide and 16" deep.

He built them to be a bit off the floor in case there were ever water on the floor.










This is the top portion of that same shelving unit.










These are my grain, sweetener, and coconut oil buckets that I use frequently. Above those are two more shelves, but I couldn't get everything into one picture.










Then, this shelf we found back in the barn and decided to use it for more canned goods. We placed it vertically. Of course, I can only get half of it in the picture. It's very tall. We believe that it's meant to be used horizontally in the chicken coop. It was left by the previous homeowner and obviously homemade.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the photos and instructions! They are a big help.

TheMrs - that's the biggest container of basil I have ever seen!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> One of ours.


Wheres the one holding the stockpile of marshmellow creme?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever - that was what I was wondering also, or in the new improved seedspreader if he still stockpiles the marshmallow creme...:teehee:


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

What I'm enjoying is seeing how neat and tidy and organized everyone's shelves are. Mine were...once, but not anymore. Especially since my kids tend to put away most of the groceries.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Cabin Fever - that was what I was wondering also, or in the new improved seedspreader if he still stockpiles the marshmallow creme...:teehee:


I think he needs to post his before and after photos!:bow:


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I built Moldy's from cinder blocks and 2x8s. Easy to put together and very strong.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Wheres the one holding the stockpile of marshmellow creme?


Laugh it up CF... but had the world ended... I would have been heading into it with a rice crispy treat in one hand and an SKS in the other.



AngieM2 said:


> Cabin Fever - that was what I was wondering also, or in the new improved seedspreader if he still stockpiles the marshmallow creme...:teehee:


Nope, no MMC... left it in Ohio



Cindy in NY said:


> I think he needs to post his before and after photos!:bow:


 I'll try to get something up soon... still not at goal weight though!


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I have pantry envy.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I built my shelves out of those angle shelve brackets. That way I could but them exactly the right amount apart for the height of the jars.Then just used 1x6's. Not to mention it would be very hard to put a pre made shelving unit in the pantry. Its arround a door and past the cookstove, kinda strange angles.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish I was smart enough to post some pict for you , very nice pantrys. on another thead it was suggested to buy one box of shells when going to your favorite store. but after the tragic boating accident and selling what was left yesterday it would be a blank picture so I guess there is no need to know how to post pictures


----------

